# Großaugen-Fuchshai



## brxssxnhxssxr (17. April 2012)

Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder von einem Fuchshai rein. Hab ihn nachts beim Schleppen auf einen Marlinlure gefangen.Der Haken hing in der Schwanzflosse.Der Fisch ging erst mal 500m in die Tiefe.Hatte mich schon auf einen grossen Thun gefreut ,aber 4 Stunden später, die Überraschung...


----------



## Marlin1 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Großaugen-Fuchshai*

Wirklich schöner Fisch Glückwunsch !


Leider sind die Burschen sehr selten geworden.
Aber Fuchshai schmeckt wenigstens gut. Schon irre das du den überhaupt rausgekrigt hast, am Schwanz ......... unglaublich, da hattest du  wirklich Glück. Dein Boone Marlin Lure sieht aber ziemlich franzenlos  aus.

Ist das vieleicht der neue Erfolgsköder für Fuchshai ?  :q

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------

